# Changing eth1 to eth0 [solved]

## Unclethommy

Hi there, I was wondering if someone could help me with a simple problem, i used to have two NIC cards (one on board and one PCI card) for some reason i couldnt get the onboard to work hence I had to buy the PCI card, however , when i installed gentoo, it detected both, and i created the sumbolic links as instructed in the gentoo installation document. I have since then changed motherboards yet I still use my PCI NIC, obviously there is now only one network card but this was currently allocated to eth1. I was wondering if there was a simple way to change this to net.eth0? I ask this as most programs automatically try to install with a network connection pointing to eth0. I thought I would save the hassle of editting the config files and just change the connection from eth1 to eth0. Could someone help me on the matter? I tried to simply delete the symulink eth1 in /etc/init.d and then tried to load the eth0 symulink instead but it complains that the network interface is not detected on boot. The driver for the PCI NIC is compiled in the kernel. when i do a ifconfig -a , i get : 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:56:AF:00:04:A5

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:543 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:514 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:609622 (595.3 Kb)  TX bytes:62704 (61.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:169 Base address:0xb400

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:92 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:92 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:7609 (7.4 Kb)  TX bytes:7609 (7.4 Kb)

I am presuming something is binding the NIC driver to eth1.... but i dont know how  :Sad: 

how can i change eth1 to eth0 easily?Last edited by Unclethommy on Fri Mar 30, 2007 8:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

```
grep eth /etc/udev/rules.d/*
```

You'll probably see that 75-persistent-net-generator.rules is setting it to eth1 - change that to eth0. Or better still, a meaningful term such as "lan".

----------

## Unclethommy

Great, that did the trick! I learn something too  :Smile: 

Thanks for the prompt reply

----------

